# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  operazioni preliminari per fare il 730

## c.t.

Buongiorno,
chi mi da un link non datato per predisporre un 730  con blustring?
sinceramente non riesco a capire come fare.. premetto che c'ho provato. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Baldoria

Blustring non ha i dichiarativi...

----------


## c.t.

> Blustring non ha i dichiarativi...

  quindi come posso arrangiarmi? col software sogei, ok

----------

